# [SOLVED]Uprawnienia uzytkownika

## kranked

Wstyd, że znowu pytam o kolejny problem, ale już nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić  :Wink: 

Mianowicie utworzyłem sobie nowego użytkownika ( wcześniej trochę siedziałem na koncie root'a  :Embarassed:  ) i mam taki problem, że nie mogę nic emergować, ani uruchamiać żadnych programów ( np. firefox ), pod rootem oczywiście wszystko działa w najlepszym porządku.

Mój plik /etc/group

```

root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,daemon,bin

daemon:!:2:root,daemon,bin

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm

lp:x:7:lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,elkrankedo

floppy:x:11:root

mail:x:12:mail

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

man:x:15:man

cron:x:16:cron

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:elkrankedo

cdrom:x:19:

dialout:x:20:root

ftp:x:21:

sshd:x:22:

at:x:25:at

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root

squid:x:31:squid

gdm:x:32:gdm

xfs:x:33:xfs

games:x:35:elkrankedo

named:x:40:named

mysql:x:60:

postgres::70:

cdrw:x:80:

apache:x:81:

nut:x:84:

usb:x:85:

vpopmail:x:89:

users:x:100:elkrankedo

nofiles:x:200:

qmail:x:201:

postfix:x:207:

postdrop:x:208:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

slocate:x:245:

portage:x:250:portage,elkrankedo

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

```

Polecenie groups pod użytkownikiem 'wypluwa'

```

wheel audio games users

```

Przy próbie zeemergowania czegokolwiek dostaje komunikat

```

*** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems

*** due to permissions preventing the creation of the on-disk cache.

*** Please add this user to the portage group if you wish to use portage.

emerge: root access required.

```

Nie wiem czy jeszcze jakieś info jest potrzebne  :Wink: 

PS. Trochę przeszukałem forum i niestety nie znalazłem żadnego rozwiązania, więc może będziecie coś wiedzieli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Piecia

Spróbuj dodać swojeg użytkownika do grupy portage i ew. root (gpasswd) ew. spróbuj z sudo.

----------

## kranked

Nie pomogło  :Sad: 

----------

## Piecia

Nie doczytałem się dokładnie, co do emergowania jak dopisanie do grup nie pomogło to na 100% pomoże sudo, zainstaluj i poczytaj o nim, a co uruchamiania programów spod zwykłego użytkownika to może prawa dostępu ci się zmieniły. Ogólnie to nie uruchamiaj niepotrzebnie programów spod root'a.

----------

## kranked

Coś ruszyło  :Very Happy: 

Odchaszowałem w pliku /etc/sudoers linijkę 

```

%wheel   ALL=(ALL)   ALL

```

I jak daje np. sudo emerge xmms to działa i się emerguje, ale już sudo firefox daje:

```

xdpyinfo:  unable to open display "".

Unable to connect to X server

Error launching firefox:

There are files in your profile that are owned by a user other than

root.  firefox can't execute in this condition.  Here are some of

the files that I found:

    /home/elkrankedo/.mozilla/firefox

    /home/elkrankedo/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini

    /home/elkrankedo/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat

    /home/elkrankedo/.mozilla/firefox/zueyz6es.default

    /home/elkrankedo/.mozilla/firefox/zueyz6es.default/bookmarks.html

    /home/elkrankedo/.mozilla/firefox/zueyz6es.default/defaults.ini

    /home/elkrankedo/.mozilla/firefox/zueyz6es.default/mimeTypes.rdf

    /home/elkrankedo/.mozilla/firefox/zueyz6es.default/xpti.dat

    /home/elkrankedo/.mozilla/firefox/zueyz6es.default/compreg.dat

    /home/elkrankedo/.mozilla/firefox/zueyz6es.default/chrome

    ...

You can fix this problem by running the following:

    su -c 'chown -R root:root /home/elkrankedo/.mozilla'

```

Zrobiłem to co jest napisane, ale nic nie dało, wywalałem ten folder i nic  :Confused: 

Co prawda emergowanie z sudo działa, ale wolałbym żeby działało bez tego.

----------

## Piecia

 *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There are files in your profile that are owned by a user other than
> 
> root.  firefox can't execute in this condition.  Here are some of
> ...

 

Tzn. z sudo uruchamiasz programy tak jakby root je uruchamiał, tzn. umożliwia ci uruchomienie programów które tylko root może uruchomić (man sudo). I dlatego masz taki powyższy komunikat, że pliki nie należą do root'a. I nie powinieneś tak robić, uruchamiaj xmms, firefox'y z normalnego konta.

A coś ci pisze gdy uruchamiasz FF z normalnego konta?

----------

## kranked

Wpisując w urxvt z konta użytkownika polecenie firefox ( bez sudo ) dostaje takie coś

```

No running windows found

(firefox-bin:6796): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': Brak dostępu

(Gecko:6796): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': Brak dostępu

(Gecko:6796): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': Brak dostępu

Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file

(Gecko:6796): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders': Brak dostępu

Pango:/etc/pango/pangorc: Error opening config file: Brak dostępu

(Gecko:6796): Pango-WARNING **: No builtin or dynamically loaded modules

were found. Pango will not work correctly. This probably means

there was an error in the creation of:

  '/etc/pango/pango.modules'

You may be able to recreate this file by running pango-querymodules.

(Gecko:6796): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(Gecko:6796): Pango-CRITICAL **: _pango_engine_shape_shape: assertion `PANGO_IS_FONT (font)' failed

Pango-ERROR **: file shape.c: line 75 (pango_shape): assertion failed: (glyphs->num_glyphs > 0)

aborting...

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 113:  6796 Przerwane               "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (134)

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## _troll_

umyslnie / przypadkiem aby nie zmienily Ci sie prawa do /etc? Nie robiles jakichs hardcore'owych zabezpieczen??

```
troll@troll ~ $ ls -al /etc/ | grep "pango\|gtk"

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      1520 mar 26 14:49 gtk

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       120 mar 26 00:56 gtk-2.0

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       112 mar 26 00:20 pango

troll@troll ~ $ ls -al /etc/{pango,gtk-2.0}

/etc/gtk-2.0:

razem 12

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  120 mar 26 00:56 .

drwxr-xr-x  63 root root 4392 maj 27 16:32 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 3045 maj 25 23:54 gdk-pixbuf.loaders

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1626 maj 25 23:54 gtk.immodules

/etc/pango:

razem 20

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   112 mar 26 00:20 .

drwxr-xr-x  63 root root  4392 maj 27 16:32 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  2316 mar 26 00:20 pango.modules

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 12178 mar 26 00:20 pangox.aliases
```

sprawdz jakie wyniki daja powyzsze polecenia u Ciebie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kranked

_troll_ masz u mnie narazie pół piwa  :Very Happy: 

```

elkrankedo@gentoo~ # ls -al /etc/ | grep "pango\|gtk"

dr--------   2 root       root     1520 maj 20 18:19 gtk

dr--------   2 root       root      120 maj 20 00:02 gtk-2.0

dr--------   2 root       root      112 maj 19 23:28 pango

elkrankedo@gentoo~ # ls -al /etc/{pango,gtk-2.0}

/etc/gtk-2.0:

razem 12

dr--------   2 root       root  120 maj 20 00:02 .

drwxr-xr-x  55 elkrankedo root 4128 maj 27 21:07 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root       root 2799 maj 20 17:56 gdk-pixbuf.loaders

-rw-r--r--   1 root       root 1626 maj 20 00:02 gtk.immodules

/etc/pango:

razem 20

dr--------   2 root       root   112 maj 19 23:28 .

drwxr-xr-x  55 elkrankedo root  4128 maj 27 21:07 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root       root  2316 maj 19 23:28 pango.modules

-rw-r--r--   1 root       root 12178 maj 19 23:28 pangox.aliases

```

Aż się przestraszyłem jak to zobaczyłem  :Very Happy: 

Właściwie to nie wiem czemu tak się stało.

Poprawiłem jak powinno być i wszystkie programy pod userem działają normalnie. A drugie pół piwa będzie u mnie miał jak mi pomożesz zmusić zwykłego użytkownika do emergowania bez użycia sudo - da rade  :Question:   :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

Instalacja z usera?? Bez uprawnien roota?? :/ Hmmm. Moze glupie pytanie, moze cos takeigo jest mozliwe (bez specjalnej ingerencji w uprawnienia do / ), ale czy to nie stanowiloby dziury w bezpieczenstiwe systemu?!?

Bez sudo - nie znam innej mozliwosci. I nie spiesze sie zeby poznac  :Wink:  ale moze ktos zna. IMHO - bez sudo jest to b. zly pomysl.... ale ja mam 'paranoje sieciowa' i takie tam  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Raku

ja mam króŧkie podsumowanie tego wątku: zainstaluj sobie windowsa  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kranked

raku dzięki za rade takich nie potrzebuje.

Po prostu zdziwiłem się, że nie mogę na koncie użytkownika emergować, bo na vidalinux, jak kiedyś miałem to się dało, no ale to trochę inna bajka. No nic to będę używał sudo.

Dzięki za pomoc i [SOLVED]

----------

## milu

 *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Polecenie groups pod użytkownikiem 'wypluwa'
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nie jesteś w grupie portage - stąd ten komunikat. Po dopisaniu do /etc/groups powinieneś przelogować użytkownika. Mimo wszystko instalować spod użytkownika nie będziesz mógł. Tylko przy sprawdzaniu czegoś w portage nie będziesz potrzebował dostępu na użytkownika root.

Najlepszym wyjściem jest tu sudo. Możesz zdefiniować w konfiguracji sudo, żeby grupa portage korzystała tylko z poleceń, które tam wymienisz z prawami root'a albo swojemu użytkownikowi pozwolić na używanie wszystkiego(to tak jeśli nie jesteś paranoikiem).

----------

## ukl

Albo po prostu zezwolić na uruchamianie emerge przez sudo i zrobić alias: 

```
emerge='sudo emerge'
```

----------

## Raku

 *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   

> raku dzięki za rade takich nie potrzebuje.
> 
> 

 

nie obraź się, ale moja rada jest IMO najbardziej trafna. Pracowałeś na koncie administracyjnym zamiast na koncie zwykłego użytkownika, nie widzisz potrzeby używania programów administracyjnych z konta administracyjnego, mierzi cię używanie sudo - dokładnie to samo masz w windowsie, więc nie rozumiem, po co zadawać sobie trudu, aby linuksa upodabniać do windowsa?

----------

## Piecia

I na windowsie można pracować na koncie zwykłego użytkownika. 

Może =KrAnKeD= po prostu ma swoje przyzwyczajenia, bynajmiej moim zdaniem przydało by się je zmienić. Ku lepszej przyszłości  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

żeby nie było, ż tylko marudzę, zapodam kilka linków, które wyjaśniają, dlaczego należy tępić takie niebezpieczne przyzwyczajenia:

1) Forum Kadu - maintainerzy Kadu tłumaczą, dlaczego uruchamianie programu z konta root powoduje wyświetlenie drażniącego komunikatu informującego o tym

2) ten link podany jest na forum z linku powyżej - łopatologiczne wyjaśnienie tego, dlaczego na koncie root nie należy pracować na co dzień.

Piecia: a widziałeś ty, żeby windows XP domyślnie tworzył zwykłych użytkowników? Składałem ostatnio rodzinie komputer i przy instalacji windowsa XP tworzyłem 3 konta dla użytkowników - wszystkie posiadały prawa administratora. Gdy natomiast zwykłym uzytkownikiem na uczelni chciałem sprawdzić ustawienia sieciowe w windows 2000, wyskoczył mi komunikat "nie masz uprawnień" i musiałem się wylogować, zalogować na administratora, zmienić adres IP, wylogowac się, zalogować jako zwykły użytkownik (więc dziękuję, wolę tam pracować jako administrator, bo do każdej popierdułki nie będe zamykał sesji i się przelogowywał).

Słyszałem, że w windowsach można uzyskać funkcjonalność sudo, ale nie wiem jak to zrobić - domyślnie raczej nie jest włączone (ale to taka dygresja)

----------

## Mihashi

prawy klik, uruchom jako ... i logujesz się jako admin

cała filozofia m$-sudo

----------

## kranked

A myślałem, że już topic jest wyczerpany  :Very Happy: 

milu mój użytkownik był/jest w grupie portage, i tak jak napisałeś bez użycia sudo mogłem jedynie sprawdać portage, ale nic emergować, co jest jak już wiem całkowicie normalne  :Wink: 

ukl - U mnie jak już napisałem wystarczyło odchaszować jedną linijkę w /etc/sudoers  :Wink: 

raku - gentoo zainstalowałem tak już na dobre nie dawno, konto użytkownika miałem od początku i na nim siedziałem ( na koncie root'a też siedziałem więc... mój błąd/głupota  :Wink:   ), i właśnie jak zacząłem kombinować z uprawnieniami wszystko mi się posypało  :Wink:  I nie mam zamiaru upodabniać linuksa do windowsa, bo nie widzę sensu  :Smile:  A niemożność emergowania z konta usera WYDAWAŁA mi się dziwna bo jak używałem krótki czas vlos'a to się dało, więc przyzwyczajenie raczej linuksowe niż windowsowe  :Smile: 

Piecia - przyznaje rację - czas zmienić upodobania  :Very Happy: 

Dzięki wszystkim za rady  :Wink: 

----------

## rzezioo

swoja droga to te standardowe grupy sa strasznie pokrecone i ciezko powiedziec ktora za co odpowiada  :Wink: 

----------

## jackie

Jesli moge zadac pytanie z cyklu glupich jaka przewage ma pakiet sudo nad su dostepnym standartowo w systemie.

----------

## Raku

sudo : możesz ustawić dostęp do wybranych komend administracyjnych wybranym użytkownikom lub grupom, nawet z pominięciem konieczności podania hasła administratora. Komendę uruchamiasz przez: sudo komenda

su: za każdym razem musisz logować się na roota (przez su), wydać komendę, wylgogowywać się - lub alternatywnie: su -c "komenda", co jest równie upierdliwe  :Wink: 

----------

## waltharius

a jesli ktos sam uzywa kompa, z nikim go ni dzieli, czy w takim razie jest sens posiadania sudo?? Duzo to bezpieczniejsze?? Warto zmieniac nawyki i przyzwyczajenia??

----------

## pwe

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> a jesli ktos sam uzywa kompa, z nikim go ni dzieli, czy w takim razie jest sens posiadania sudo?? Duzo to bezpieczniejsze?? Warto zmieniac nawyki i przyzwyczajenia??

 

chyba zasady sudo nie kumasz zbytnio. uzywa się go konkretnie do denego polecania, a na su sie logujesz! wiec zawsze musisz pisac sudo costam itd

----------

## Raku

widzę, że nie przewidujesz podjęcia pracy związanej z systemami linuksowymi/uniksowymi w przyszłości?

bo z takimi nawykami polegniesz przy byle rozmowie kwalifikacyjnej  :Twisted Evil: 

no i drugi szczegół - tyle psioczycie na windowsy, że tylko roznoszą wirusy, że linux taki bezpieczny, bo nie jest podatny na wszelkiego rodzaju spyware/robale, itp. Pracując na koncie roota upodabniasz bezpieczeństwo linuksa do windowsa - byle załącznik w poczcie, zawierający złośliwy kod linuksowy (choćby głupie rm -rf /*), uruchomiony przez roota zadziała na całym systemie.

Na zadanie domowe zrób coś takiego: zabierz wszelkie prawa do plików i katalogów[/code] ukrytych (zaczynających się od kropki) w swoim katalogu domowym (z konta zwykłego użytkownika):

```

cd $HOME

chmod -R 000 .*

```

Działa, nie?

Teraz zrób to samo z konta roota

----------

## qermit

 *raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no i drugi szczegół - tyle psioczycie na windowsy, że tylko roznoszą wirusy, że linux taki bezpieczny, bo nie jest podatny na wszelkiego rodzaju spyware/robale, itp. Pracując na koncie roota upodabniasz bezpieczeństwo linuksa do windowsa - byle załącznik w poczcie, zawierający złośliwy kod linuksowy (choćby głupie rm -rf /*), uruchomiony przez roota zadziała na całym systemie.
> 
> 

 

Właściwie jeżeli przestrzega się zasad BHP to każdy system może być bezpieczny. Jeżeli jest odwrotnie to nawet nalepsze zabezpieczenia nie uchroną przed GŁUPOTĄ człowieka. 

Podsumowując: Zdrowy rozsądek i logiczne myślenie to najlepsze zabezpiecenie.

----------

